# Agency Physical Training



## LucidResq (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello! My SAR team has a new 3 day a week physical training program that is coordinated by my fellow Lt. For the 2-3 months that it's been going on, we've been doing tons of running and the occasional basketball or flag football game. We do not have a gym, so we've been doing PT at local parks. 

I have 2 concerns that I'd appreciate some input on...

1. We've been doing a ton of cardio. I'd like to see more strength training. Are there any games/activities out there that 10-15 people can do that focus more on building strength? 

2. Attendance is down, probably because many people don't enjoy simply running. How can we get attendance up and keep it up? Any other suggestions for games?


----------



## Jon (Jun 30, 2008)

Another game? Dodgeball.

One of the local fire companies had a crew that did it one night:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEPbjFRwjAQ


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 30, 2008)

Haha nice. 

There's this place called "JumpStreet" out here. Basically it's a warehouse that has 7,000 sq. feet of trampoline with trampolines on the walls set at 45 degree angles. They also have dodgeball tournaments on the trampolines, which we've been considering doing for PT.


----------



## BossyCow (Jun 30, 2008)

Jon said:


> Another game? Dodgeball.
> 
> One of the local fire companies had a crew that did it one night:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEPbjFRwjAQ



Hubby ended up on 4 weeks light duty as the result of a pickle ball game. His shift does not work and play well with others. They had so many injuries from pickle ball and basketball games, they were told to just use the weight room and leave team sports alone.


----------



## Jango (Jul 1, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> We've been doing a ton of cardio. I'd like to see more strength training. Are there any games/activities out there that 10-15 people can do that focus more on building strength? ?



 Something we do in my work center more for fun than anything else is 4 man push ups, you form a square with your feet on another's shoulders, the proceed to do your push ups.  VERY hard but it is a good group/competitive activity.  Another thing we do for fun is truck pulls, we tie a line to a truck and have teams pull a truck for time and distance.


----------



## Turner (Jul 11, 2008)

Baseketball and soccer is very good. You can't make people come to do PT.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 11, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Hubby ended up on 4 weeks light duty as the result of a pickle ball game. His shift does not work and play well with others. They had so many injuries from pickle ball and basketball games, they were told to just use the weight room and leave team sports alone.



I have to ask as I am unfamilliar with this term.

Can you explain the "pickle" game?


----------



## BossyCow (Jul 11, 2008)

akflightmedic said:


> I have to ask as I am unfamilliar with this term.
> 
> Can you explain the "pickle" game?



Sort of like a combination between tennis, squash and rugby as my husband's shift mates play it.


----------

